# Trash Fish Slam!!



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Greetings my fellow fisherman. Myself and "shaneLane" had anaction packedmorning! We caught a nice trash fish slam - Afiesty lady fish, a beautiful hard tail, and a fist full of hard head cats! In addition, we managed to haul in a nice 3ft black tip and one pomp. All in all it was a pleasant day on the surf! I'll add a pic of the shark later. The water was nice and NO! seaweed! Later!


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

Man what a time. First day with a nice shark in my cooler 

Thanks for being patient and waiting on me Man.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Sounds like a fun day in the surf.


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

> *ShaneLane (5/8/2009)*Man what a time. First day with a nice shark in my cooler
> Thanks for being patient and waiting on me Man.


With out a doubt. we'll do it again soon


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Looks like ya'll had a good time!! ShaneLane have youeatin the shark yet?? Just wondering how you where going to cook it up?? Nice Catch!!


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

gonna fry it up tonight with some pomp steaks will let you know


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Nice report! We have a ton of sea grass, the brown-dark green kind all over our beaches along with lots of Man-o-war. Haven't caught a Ladyfish yet but its about time for them to come in. 

Tight Lines!


----------



## FishinFreak (Oct 2, 2007)

There's a shirt that has those listed as the "Trash Can Slam".


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

WOW to funny we were talking about making them as we caught the fish lol


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

> *FishinFreak (5/9/2009)*There's a shirt that has those listed as the "Trash Can Slam".


I got to get me one. Shane we were close. I guess it's unofficial now. Isn't a hard tail in the jack family? I just checked... a hard tail is in the jack family. AKA - Blue Runner (inshore jack family). Come on... can we count it?


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

Well we did catch a ladyfish, a Jack lol and a cat so YEAH we got it close enough


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm offended.....putting that black tip in w/ "trash fish":reallycrying 

Seriously, other then a tuna or aj, can't get much finer eating...and 3 to 5 foot are best... Sounds like you had a fun day at least!!!!:letsdrink


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

I don't think they where including the blacktip or pomp in the trash fish slam!!I think they meant the ( Ladyfish,jack,catfish )


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

> *ShaneLane (5/9/2009)*Well we did catch a ladyfish, a Jack lol and a cat so YEAH we got it close enough






not including the black tip it was actually decent eating not what i was expecting


----------



## FishinFreak (Oct 2, 2007)

I definitely wasn't including the pompano or shark! If you consider pompano trash fish, call me and I'll come and get them and dispose of them in MY "trash" dispenser! About the shirt, they should have made it hardhead catfish and not gafftop.:letsdrink


----------

